
Show HN: TrendYt - tropianhs
https://www.trendyt.co
======
tropianhs
With Trendyt we want to give everyone access to the best content of reddit and
automatically analyze the posts they are interested in.

Our tool will save you a lot of time. Instead of scrolling through an endless
stream of threads and comments just check our dashboard. We will automatically
discover new trends, analyse all comments and uncover the sentiment on the
most interesting topics.

We are launching a Demo today, including only 6 subreddits, to demonstrate the
potential of the product and gather some interest. Once we launch the product
you will be able to choose which subreddits to follow and get all stats and
insights updated daily. Hope to get some feedback from the community! Thanks!

